# Maxxis Hookworm mounting



## 86YotaSR5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a little collision with me older road bike and have been itching to get out and ride for a while so I've decided to get my Giant Rincon Se and throw some street rubber on. Road bikes are just too freaking expensive, plus I've been known to pinch flat alot and been through a fair amount of rims. 

The bike is a little older (2000 I think) and before I drop the 75 bucks on tires I want to make sure they fit. Running 1.95 front and 2.0 rear right now. Seems like clearance is there (bike in in Jax, I'm in Orlando)

I've read alot about the Maxxis Hookworm, and it seems the only issues are fitment and weight. Weight doenst so much concern me since the bike ain't all that new or particularly light. I just want to make sure the rubber will clear.

Anyone running these? Like em/ Don't like em? I need a tire that can take some serious ashpalt miles, and the rides to class and around campus, but still take the curbs, jumps and beatings. Don't want a superthin tire.

Thanks
86YotaSR5


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

I see no reason why they would not fit.
They are slightly on the heavy side is the only down side. Other than that they are strong and durrable and have very low rolling resestance.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Stays or fork may not clear that big fat 2.5. It's very round and not exactly low profile. If you're using it like a road bike... why not get some slick 26" tires for commuting? Continental makes some decent ones. If you want cheaper... Forte (Performance brand) has some okay ones for like 10 bucks. They're cheaper and lighter. Just make sure to pump up the tires and you shouldn't pinch.

Now... I'm interested in that SR5... pictures?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

In a XC bike I'm not sure a hookworm would fit out back, though it is not a true 2.5. It is extremely heavy though, about twice the weight of most street tires, and you can definitely feel it in the way the bike handles.

I would get myself a set of Halo Twin rails, Kenda K-rad or something of the like, they have some thread to them for when the going gets wet or sandy and are much lighter.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

You drive an 86 SR5? i had an AE86 with a 4age engine in it I use to drift race. such fun cars. Thanks for the memory flashback...peace.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Those 4age engines are so solid. I love the feel. You can just keep your foot on the throttle through a corner.


----------



## 86YotaSR5 (Jan 15, 2008)

Heres a picture- hope it works I had trouble uploading andhad to cut pic size down

86 SR5 pickup 4x4
brand new (as of 1/1/08) 22RE
Header and full custom exhaust (glasspack and supertrap disc only )
Full infinity system with Kenwood head unit
2'' body lift 
32'' BFG all- terrains
Custom bumper in rear and light bar in front
2 100w KC Daylighters
Dual whip Realistic CB with PA
Herculined bed with Diamond X tool box


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Get a corolla. Now. go buy one this instant. your missing the magic of the toyota engineering that year.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

That Yota is tight but Ill stick to my 92 F250 Powerstroke and my old VW's


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

i run em - clearance can definitely be tight - here's a pic i snapped just before leaving work.

i'm running 1x9 now, but when running 2x9 or 3x9 the front der. adjustment can get a lil tricky depending on your frnt. der type - mine comes pretty close to rubbing the tire

weight? yea - they're heavy, sure. never put em on a scale, but i don't mind either way. i like the fact that i dont have to worry about my wheelset/tire choice failing me...the mavix 729's are just as burly as the tires...

mounting them wasn't too bad - definitely need a set of levers though. oh - in my commute and when i ride around locally i encounter plenty of glass (work in and leave near south side of pittsburgh...where there are more bars per block that anywhere in the country i think...) and i've never had a flat, tear, etc - and i've certainly ridden over some stuff that's made me cringe - but they have never let me down.


----------

